# Ridge venting a modular



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You need to post some photos, especially of the existing ridge vent slot and the plywood on the trusses, with a tape measure on the wood and the slot for a frame of reference.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

We usually do total wood replacement on modulars. They usually have osb which is junk IMO and also usually have little to no ventilation.

Assuming you have a straight ridge from end to end that's good for ridge vent, but ridge vent will not work without equal or greater intake ventilation, that means you must have vents in your overhangs. Also you must not have the rafter bays blocked with insulation.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Not a modular, but do these pics have any relevance? http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=30&AlbumID=136&file=921&s=0

Hopefully, they will offer some help.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I wish the OP would post some photos for a proper solution to be provided, rather than guess work.

Ed


----------



## cburg (Jul 17, 2008)

*Ed you are right ... I am sorry*

This project got pushed around due to weather and I never got you the pictures you asked for. I will try to post them later today. 

You know this maybe part your own fault ... all of you!

You guys read this forum and reply back so fast that it is a bit scary. I am not use to some many willing-to-help people in one place.:thumbsup:

Thanks in advanced!

PS it took me a while to figure out what OP was.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

We were not beating up on you, just trying to find a better way to help out.

OP = Original Poster, just in case you were not completely sure.

Ed


----------

